# mosquito lake july 19th



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

hey everyone, i have a little problem. i am doing a tournament on mosquito lake july 19th as a co-angler. but i have never been to this lake and was wondering if you guys could tell me like what kind of vegetation, cover, bait, bottom comp, usual clarity, just things like that. thanks for any info.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a huge bowl! Last time I was there was April this year. Weeds probably have most of the shallow areas choked by now. Don't be surprised to see people wade fishing at least 200 yards offshore! There no drop-off's, no ledges, and not really any bottom structure that we could find. If anything I'd suggest preparing for heavy grass and weed fishing in shallow waters! I'd bring a litttle of everything just in case.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Frogs on top of large, and I mean large weed beds, along w/ flipping heavy craws/tubes through grass. Along w/ fishing the edges of weeds. ALOT of weeds and grass .....alot


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

frogs for sure, have a back up bait ready such as a senko for missed blow ups


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

what kind of frogs do you guys use???


----------

